# Need a Custom Enclosure???



## GTIsilverstone (Feb 10, 2004)

Here's a couple of pics of some of the work I've done. I'm more than happy to build custom enclosures. Located in the Northern Virginia area but custom boxes arent too heavy to ship so hit me up!


Mk4 Jetta custom enclosure for a 12" sub where the CD changer used to be:









Finished Product!









Custom Set-up in my Wifes 2010 Tiguan - an 8" sub that fits into the area next to the spare tire.
This setup is surprisingly loud - I havent had too much experience with 8's before but i'm pleased (this coming from a guy who prefers 15's)









An example of a simple stealth amp rack in a 2012 Jetta









My Personal vehicle a 2003 GTI with a full setup - 15" sub and amp rack










MK3 6" video screen in the center console


----------



## diamond.g (Sep 3, 2012)

I am interested in putting my equipment into my newly purchased '12 Golf. I have a TDX12 and a RF 1500.1bdcp. How much would you charge for a box and a run of wiring? Oh and a converter because I would still like to use the stock radio.


----------



## jockhater2 (Dec 2, 2011)

can you do A pillar tweeters and front door kickpods?


----------

